# Metal bands



## MShepard (Apr 24, 2016)

I purchased a couple of metal bands from Richard Greenwald but I am not sure how to add to the pen.  Should I make a tenon and glue the ring into blank prior to turning to size? This would seem to work better with aluminum/brass or copper, something that could be turned down at the same time.  The ring is plated and it might be difficult to turn down to the ring and finish without damaging the finish.  My other thought was to thread the tenon to fit the ring then turn down the pen to size and finish then, un-screw and add the ring and glue everything into place.  If I do this should I add a "filler"' in place of the ring until it is in place? Is there a better way?
Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 25, 2016)

This is an old thread by Texatdurango, "Making accent bands for pens" that addresses the issue:


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/making-accent-bands-pens-91842/


----------



## MShepard (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks Steve, I saw that thread, but since he is using sterling silver he doesn't have to avoid the band, actually it would seem to be advantageous to sand to even with the band then polish the whole thing.  I think (and I don't have enough experience to know) that if I do that with the rings I purchased I will remove the plating.
I may try makng some out of aluminum to start then I could use his technique.  The ones I have tried to make vary in thickness and I haven't found a way to consistently turn them (no metal lathe).


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 25, 2016)

I make a tenon and glue with ca
I got these from Richard also


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 25, 2016)

You have one option. Get real good with calipers :wink: Try it out. It takes time and patience I know, but will work and, won't have wasted your money on the rings.


----------



## bmachin (Apr 25, 2016)

It looks to me like your best bet might be to use Texatdurqango's method.  You could use almost any metal you want as long as you can turn it on a wood lathe.  Making rings the same thickness is a little tricky, but doable.  

A better idea would be to start with sheet material or discs.  You could then cut out your own washers, or better yet just buy some washers in the size and material you want.  I just did a quick search and there are lots of aluminum washers in various sizes available.  I assume the same is true of brass, copper, and maybe silver.

Hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 26, 2016)

Man Joey I clicked on your photo and my computer exploded. It ran out of bandwidth:biggrin: I was able to count the threads in that blanket or carpet or whatever it is


----------



## MShepard (Apr 26, 2016)

So, general consensus, make a tenon, glue on the ring, then carefully turn down to that diameter and carefully finish?  Or...... get better at making my own rings and use texatdurango's method???


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 26, 2016)

Mike, turn your tenon to fit the ring. Set your calipers to the outside diameter of your ring. Then turn and finish your pen to match the diameter you just set your calipers to. If you plan to use a CA finish, you will obviously have to overturn the blank then build it back up. Put your band on last. It's going to take you awhile so, put that into consideration when you start. You can do this, will be the attitude to have when you begin. Have some fun! :wink:


----------



## bmachin (Apr 26, 2016)

Sounds reasonable to me.  FWIW I checked my Montblanc and Pelikans and all the trim rings stand a little bit proud of the plastic on either side.  Of course they are all injection molded so tolerances are not an issue.

Good luck!!

Bill


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 26, 2016)

MShepard said:


> So, general consensus, make a tenon, glue on the ring, then carefully turn down to that diameter and carefully finish?  Or...... get better at making my own rings and use texatdurango's method???



Some of the rings from Richard can not be turned.

I make rings with Brass and SS washers.  I put wood or acrylic between them an turn them down to size.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 26, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Man Joey I clicked on your photo and my computer exploded. It ran out of bandwidth:biggrin: I was able to count the threads in that blanket or carpet or whatever it is



My daughter's mouse pad:biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Apr 26, 2016)

I guess this thread isn't about Motley Crue vs. Iron Maiden.

*Def Leppard RULES!!!!!!!*

:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------

